# Dremel bit for nails



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

We are currently using the gereric barrel sanding bit for doing nails. It's OK...gets the job done. However, I have seen, in elusive corners of the internet, this bit that is an inverted tip that forms a cup that perfectly fits a dog nail. I cannot find it anywhere online or in my craft stores locally. Does anyone know of this thing actually existing and if so where in the world I would find it.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

I can offer no useful information, I just want to follow this thread since I Dremel my dogs nails. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

For a sander, afaik there really is just the sanding drum.

I'm not sure what you are describing but there are grinding stones of various shapes. However I would not recommend using any grinding stone for doing a dog's nails.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

The sandpaper drums are your best bet. The sanding stones get much too hot for dog nails.


----------



## Jen1959 (Jan 29, 2014)

I love my new laser sensing nail clipper. One of my dogs has black nails and this thing senses the quick and gives a red light for no and green light for safe to cut! Petco has it, works like a charm!


----------

